# Boss Dodge and Ford mounts harness available



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

I have a couple used mounts available, LTA03654C for 99-07 Superdutys and a LTA03669 for 73-93 Dodge W250 or W350... $250 ea. Also have a used harness $50 if you want it with a mount.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

How low can you go on the Ford mount????


----------

